# 4L80E Upgrade Just For Snow



## RevelationL&S (Feb 19, 2018)

My transmission is about done. I was about to just out and buy a rebuilt transmission with an upgrade from the guys at Monster rated for up to 550hp.

Then I got to thinkin. I don't care about racing. I care about snow. Both applications are hard on transmissions, but they are hard on different places in some circumstances. I don't drive my snow truck 150 mph, but there is a lot of strain at very low mph and in reverse.

It must be that after years of experience and discussion, you guys might know what upgrades I need to focus on, and what upgrades might not be as important, especially in an already strongly made transmission out of the box.

This is my first post on this site. Good to meet you guys and I look forward to sharing what I have learned in the future.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

My first rebuild on my 96 GMC my trans guy put in a shift kit, it was much better than when it was new.


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

Off the shelf GM reman is great,so is the warranty. Run fully synthetic dex vi, get a nice transmission cooler with a fan mounted on it. Do the transfer case pump body upgrade.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

my tranny guy says that drop in voltage when plowing is the biggest killer of transmissions, it messes with the electronics


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

That’s the most ridiculous ting I’ve heard in a while. If you have a Mickey Mouse battery then upgrade but by far the #1 killer of transmissions is heat.
After hearing what he said about voltage I’m thinking he’s not the transmission repairing type of tranny but rather he used to be a she?


----------



## RevelationL&S (Feb 19, 2018)

I talked with the guys at monster and they are suggesting a mild rebuild with a beefed up torque converter, stage 2 clutch packs and everything else regular. I'll probably add a cooler to it and just strap it to the front of the radiator, behind the grill

I don't know if that's good advice or if anyone here has actual knowledge on what should be beefed up and what can be replaced at stock.
Thank you.


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

You can beef up all your wallet can handle. But trust me on 1 thing. Buy a nice cooler with built in fan(s). That is THE most important thing.


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

I disagree on the voltage problem,Voltage problems seem to usually take out the controller.A 4l80 will do anything your engine will do.stronger clutches are always good,stronger torque convertor,not so much.stock one is strong.Xtra cooler is climate dependent,out here,in Montana,it can make trans fluid too cold,which is as bad as too hot.Syn. fluid is a smart investment.Just my observations,a lifelong mechanic.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Reverse servo. Known breaking point.


----------



## RevelationL&S (Feb 19, 2018)

went with a Heavy duty rebuild from Monster. The other option was a fully stock rebuild plus a stage 2 gear something other upgrade from a place called "budget transmission" here locally and every other word out of the guys mouth was dirt on the ground filth. Filth monger over there would have charged me about 1,200. Good deal.

The Monster rebuild is closer to 1,600. It says it comes with heavy duty bands (don't know if stock bands are heavy duty on a 4l80e or what) all kinds of recalibration (not looking for a racing transmission thats going to annoy me every time my truck shifts) and instead of going with a higher stall converter I went with the stock converter and the HD rebuild is built to withstand 500hp/500tq. I would have preferred that stall be the same and gone with a billeted converter or a welded steel converter, but hey I'm on a budget here and didn't have an extra $800! to spend on a billeted converter. That's right, 800 for that one part.


----------



## RevelationL&S (Feb 19, 2018)

As for a cooler, Im most likely going to get the biggest cooler that doesn't have a fan hook up and mount it to the cross members in front of the grill.

Im also thinking about upgrading either the radiator itself, or the fan system: My coolant temp gets too hot when I have the plow on and temperatures are anywhere above 20 here in Michigan. That only happens when driving around 45 or so for more than 10 or 15 miles. It would be nice if that never happened. Ill probably put up a youtube video of the install once it happens.


----------



## RevelationL&S (Feb 19, 2018)

Once this transmission arrives, How many parts will I have to harvest off my current tranny? Or at least, what's the norm?


----------



## bossman34 (Aug 15, 2011)

A couple things, I managed a transmission rebuilding business for 6 years. The upgrade you referred to sound correct. You do not want a high stall converter for plowing, they are for high revving race engines to get them in there power band. For most gas engines a factory stall is perfect, you could go with a diesel stall which is lower but your engine may not make enough power at that RPM. Best bet is to stay factory stall. The billet cover converters are nice but mostly unnecessary in this application. They help prevent distortion in the cover from high internal pressures from lots of torque or RPM.. I have never seen a converter fail from distortion in a plow truck. Adding an external cooler is a good idea, when I would add them we used the 26,000 lb true cool. Be sure that you run that in tandem with your radiator cooler. There is always someone who thinks it better to not use the radiator cooler. But as heat is the trannys biggest enemy, you also need to keep it warm enough for it and the fluid to work correctly. The radiator cooler also helps to warm the fluid.. I have found over many years that a clean radiator cooler and an efficient external cooler make for a happy transmission


----------



## RevelationL&S (Feb 19, 2018)

Thanks for the information boss34, I appreciate Ya.


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

RevelationL&S said:


> As for a cooler, Im most likely going to get the biggest cooler that doesn't have a fan hook up and mount it to the cross members in front of the
> 
> Why on earth would you buy a cooler without a fan? That doesn't even make one bit of sense.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

It's crazy how many of these tranny shops don't know what they are doing. Biggest weak link on a 4l80 is the reverse circuit. They can/will intermittently spike pressure in reverse. Hopefully it only brakes the band but it can also blow out the port in the case making the case junk. Every 4l80 should have a Transgo pressure relief valve kit installed. Stock converter is fine.


----------

